# Freddie Gray van driver not guilty of second-degree murder Battlestations Baltimore!



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Freddie Gray van driver not guilty of second-degree murder
Published June 23, 2016 FoxNews.com

NOW PLAYING
Testimony on 'rough ride theory' in Freddie Gray trial
The Baltimore police officer who drove the transport van Freddie Gray rode in after his arrest was found not guilty on Thursday of all charges.
Officer Caesar Goodson faced charges of second-degree depraved heart murder, manslaughter, second-degree assault, misconduct in office and reckless endangerment stemming from the spinal injury Gray suffered while in police custody and which eventually led to Gray's death. Prosecutors alleged that Gray sustained the injury because Goodson did not properly strap Gray into the police van and also gave him a "rough ride" on the way to the police station.

Goodson faced at least 68 years in prison if convicted on all counts.

Judge Barry Williams read the verdict on Thursday morning as protesters gathered outside the courthouse. Baltimore police said they are ready for possible protests and the Maryland National Guard is on standby.

Six officers have been charged in the Gray case, with Goodson facing the most serious charges. Goodson was the third person to go to trial in the case, with the prior two cases ending with an acquittal and a hung jury.

Goodson chose a bench trial over a jury trial, the same strategy employed by Officer Edward Nero, who was ultimately acquitted of four misdemeanor counts in May. Officer William Porter's December trial ended in a hung jury and mistrial.

Lt. Brian Rice's trial is set to begin in July, followed later in the month by Officer Garrett Miller, Porter's retrial in September and Sgt. Alicia White's trial in October.

Fox News' Courtney Stein Vargas contributed to this report.

Freddie Gray van driver not guilty of second-degree murder | Fox News


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Still good to hear that real justice does still occur in this PC crazy land.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I wonder if the mayor and DA will supply the gasoline for tonight?


----------



## baldman (Apr 5, 2016)

The jungle will be Lively tonight.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

just the absolutely insane type of situation that'll turn into a nationwide riot ....

if they don't riot over this latest decision - wait until the DA announces that the trials are over - even someone as stupid as her won't keep beating a dead horse ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good excuse for a shoppng spree.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks to a fair Judge. Bet She try's for a judge more in line with Black lives madder next time.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

0 for 3. Now more and more people are calling for Marilyn Mosby's head.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

NotTooProudToHide said:


> 0 for 3. Now more and more people are calling for Marilyn Mosby's head.


She never should have been in the job in the first place. Affirmative Action at its finest.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

Slippy said:


> She never should have been in the job in the first place. Affirmative Action at its finest.


I love how she was chest thumping about how she's gonna get justice for all the young people participating in the protests and thats what she got, justice.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I'll not soon forget that District Attorney "*Now is our time!*". She ain't so smart now is she? I know that a DA has immunity but she should be sued for putting these Officers through this. Everyone knew they were little more than sacrificial scapegoats to placate the masses.


----------



## NotTooProudToHide (Nov 3, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I'll not soon forget that District Attorney "*Now is our time!*". She ain't so smart now is she? I know that a DA has immunity but she should be sued for putting these Officers through this. Everyone knew they were little more than sacrificial scapegoats to placate the masses.


Instead of breaking up the riots they let them steal and destroy then placated them by promising the heads of the officers involved. Even now the Mayor is saying the process isn't over and that they are still subject to an administrative review which undoubtedly will lead to all of them losing their jobs. Still, they aren't going to jail and I bet with the shortages out there that they find departments that would be thrilled to have them if they still want to be a police officer after this.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

So when is that evil racist bitch mosby going to prosecuted?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

if you think this bitch DA is a problem now - wait until she gets herself moved up to a high Fed level .... that Baltimore mayor is connected to the hilt into the DemoCrap Party - she's got a red phone right to Obammy .... she's up for a congressional seat - her buddy the DA goes up with her .... 

you'll be seeing more of these two dumbazz bitches in the future ....


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

It sounds like the little cutie may have some trouble in trying to hang on to her lawyering license. 
Activist law professor calls for Mosby disbarment over prosecution in Freddie Gray case - Baltimore Sun


----------

